# CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BIKE SHOW.....



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BIKE SHOW.... SUNDAY JUNE 5,2011


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Mar 29 2011, 09:18 PM~20214526
> *CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BIKE SHOW.... SUNDAY JUNE 5,2011 MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *



IT IS ON 6/5/2011


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Mar 29 2011, 09:18 PM~20214526
> *CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BIKE SHOW.... SUNDAY JUNE 5,2011 MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Teo2000 (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

SHHHHHEEEEOOOW!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

cant wait its gona be a good event for your bike builders :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

keep it at the top


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Apr 7 2011, 06:40 PM~20286033
> *keep it at the top
> *


t
t
t


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bump TTMT for another SAN JO LOWRIDER EVENT shauuuuuuuuu


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## boy64impala (Mar 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

what it do fellas.....


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

Flyer and more info coming soon :cheesy: 
T
T
T


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

CHEVITOS BC & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BC
Lowrider Bike Show location Alum Rock Youth Center 137 White Road..

Move in Time:8:00AM-10:30AM Show Time 11:00AM-4:00PM

Bike Entry Fee $15 + $20 W/Electrical

BEST OF SHOW CASH PRIZE $$ 1st 2nd 3rd place for 16 different categories
1st place $150.00,2nd place $50.00

Vender Booths $50 10x10 for info call Veronica 408-398-0752 or Brenda 408-401-8614 Judgeing Questions? Bobby 408-645-1841

Raffles 50/50 FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY LIVE PERFORMANCES DJ IN THE MIX....


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

All bike size categories will be 
16'' O.G. street, custom, full custom 

20'' O.G. street, custom, Full custom

26' O,G. street, custom, full custom

3 wheel O.G., street, custom

*Special Interest*
pedal cars and 12'' bikes or strollers due to the minimum amount of competitors in those categories. 

All entries will be judged in Frame or Body modifications, Paint, Murals, Graphics, pin-striping, Chrome & Gold plating, Engraving, Custom parts, Rims, Wheels-Tires, Accessories, Upholstery, Display and Overall detail.

Best of show cash prizes given by LAST CHANCE KUSTOMS

Any questions send me a PM or Call me; Bobby (408) 645-1841 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
See you at the show!!

<-----Judge


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

sounds good cant wait


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

NEW SHOW MAN! 

NEW PRANK CALLS & firme oldies. At 03:00 some old cholo dude is really ready to kill me because he thinks I want fight his grandson for picking on my son Betitio. It was nuts, he got crazy


CLICK HERE TO LISTEN NOW! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/beerrunbobby


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :wow:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 27 2011, 01:23 PM~20432655
> *TTT  :wow:
> *


YOU GOING TO BE THERE BOBBY................. :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Apr 27 2011, 11:08 PM~20437567
> *YOU GOING TO BE THERE BOBBY................. :biggrin:
> *



I will be promting the hell out of it on my radio show & web pages. I have my daughter that weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

TTT




> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Apr 6 2011, 09:57 PM~20278715
> *cant wait its gona be a good event for your bike builders  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@May 4 2011, 10:09 PM~20487684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Mar 29 2011, 09:18 PM~20214526
> *CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BIKE SHOW.... SUNDAY JUNE 5,2011
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
M
F
T

FOR THE HOMIE DUCE DAVE AND THE HOMIES


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@Apr 25 2011, 08:54 AM~20414492
> *All bike size categories will be
> 16'' O.G. street, custom, full custom
> 
> ...



I think ur going 2 have more than a couple of pedal cars & 12" bikes 2 put them all in the same class. Make a class 4 each of them, my 2 cents


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

will see if its possible I would like to know the people who will attend if they can start to post up would be great...

<------ Judge


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 9 2011, 11:29 PM~20520008
> *will see if its possible I would like to know the people who will attend if they can start to post up would be great...
> 
> <------ Judge
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 9 2011, 04:51 PM~20516498
> *I think ur going 2 have more than a couple of pedal cars & 12" bikes 2 put them all in the same class. Make a class 4 each of them, my 2 cents
> *


i agree pedal car should have its own catagorys at all shows . theirs alot of clean pedal car coming out . the special interest catagory should be seprate


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by watson rider_@May 11 2011, 10:11 AM~20529606
> *i agree pedal car should have its own catagorys at all shows  . theirs alot of clean pedal car coming out . the special interest catagory should be seprate
> *



pinche Moe this is the one I was telling you bout let's go foo


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tbags49_@Mar 29 2011, 09:18 PM~20214526
> *CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE'S FINEST BIKE SHOW.... SUNDAY JUNE 5,2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok ill talk to the heads of clubs and mention it k


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 11 2011, 07:38 PM~20533487
> *Ok ill talk to the heads of clubs and mention it k
> *


X2........... :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Its official. 12 inch bikes and pedal cars will be separate. Categories!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 11 2011, 10:17 PM~20534940
> *Its official. 12 inch bikes and pedal cars will be separate. Categories!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

THATS WHATS UP !! NSANITY AN JUNEBUG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THIS IS GONNA BE MY FAVORITE SHOW OF THE YEAR! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TISHA_@May 13 2011, 12:34 AM~20543761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK BIKE SHOW OF THE YEAR................. :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 11 2011, 03:09 PM~20531515
> *pinche Moe this is the one I was telling you bout let's go foo
> *


im down lets go .


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 13 2011, 10:33 AM~20545254
> *IT GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK BIKE SHOW OF THE YEAR................. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

*T T T*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@May 15 2011, 08:14 PM~20559603
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP TOMMY HOW YOU BEEN................. :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@May 16 2011, 03:39 PM~20564723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

its gonna be a good show.... :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 16 2011, 01:03 AM~20560855
> *WHATS UP TOMMY HOW YOU BEEN................. :biggrin:
> *


Doing good brother. I want to check out your show. It looks like it's gonna be kool. See you soon :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by west_side85_@May 10 2011, 12:29 AM~20520008
> *will see if its possible I would like to know the people who will attend if they can start to post up would be great...
> 
> <------ Judge
> *




OOOOO SHIT TAKE IT EASY " JUDGE" THIS GUY HA HA WHAD UP BOBBO


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TISHA_@May 13 2011, 12:34 AM~20543761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:yessad: :h5:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## WAGON62 (Jan 9, 2011)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

11 day to go hno: hno:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn, jus seen this topic?? That gives me bout 5 days to paint pattern and stripe my godsons bike???he's only 6 and he called me and said he wants to take it to a show?? what better than a bike show,


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 16 2011, 01:03 AM~20560855
> *WHATS UP TOMMY HOW YOU BEEN................. :biggrin:
> *


Good Bro, hope to see you soon Brother. : ) TTT for my Carnal :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost show time


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

How's the weather gonna be that day?


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

good it indoor or outdoor show:wave:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Indoor set up*

*what is the earliest i can get in to set up we have church that morning*.:d


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *what is the earliest i can get in to set up we have church that morning*.:d


you will burn cabron if you step into a church wey


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *what is the earliest i can get in to set up we have church that morning*.:d


Doors open at 8:00am for set-up..


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *what is the earliest i can get in to set up we have church that morning*.:d


*El RAIDER!!! Make Sure you Come So That I Can Talk Shit To You About Your SOCIOS Car Show 653 entries and only half get judged. LOL!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*:biggrin:You just make sure you show up to the show... EL RAIDER!!!! WEY, BWAAHAAHAAA!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *El RAIDER!!! Make Sure you Come So That I Can Talk Shit To You About Your SOCIOS Car Show 653 entries and only half get judged. LOL!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*


 




I will give you the number to the person you can complain cus I don't want to hear it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ILL BE THERE AT 6;45 OR 7;00 AM


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *El RAIDER!!! Make Sure you Come So That I Can Talk Shit To You About Your SOCIOS Car Show 653 entries and only half get judged. LOL!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*


THAT NOT FUNNY MY DID'NT GET JUGED.............LMAO..................:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *El RAIDER!!! Make Sure you Come So That I Can Talk Shit To You About Your SOCIOS Car Show 653 entries and only half get judged. LOL!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:*


WHAT.......i made sure that i got judge. closed mouths dont get feed


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE ITS A RAIN OR SHINE EVENT


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

1WIKD79 said:


> THAT NOT FUNNY MY DID'NT GET JUGED.............LMAO..................:roflmao::roflmao:


Yeah not funny my sons bike did'nt get jugded to I talked to at least 5 jugdes:dunno:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

1WIKD79 said:


> good it indoor or outdoor show:wave:


 
So if it Rains the show will still go on?????

And is there alot of space for bikes & ppl to set up with their bikes??


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

is there another number i can call to get some info i tried callin the 2 numbers on the flier but no answer thanks


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

4086451841


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

*CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C WE WILL BE THERE TTT CHD *


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

READY.............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

loading up and on our way


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good turn out today.... and I hope the contestants where happy with the results...


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks to all contestants and evey one that came out to the show...from san jose's finest & chevitos


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Great show! Im very happy with my result....n so is my lil boy....got his first trophy ever. Thanks again san Jose's finest & Chevitos!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT CAME OUT.THERE WERE ALOT OF NICE BIKES AN CONGCRATS TOO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx CHEVITOS & SAN JOSE FINEST for a great show 

also congrats to my son Danny he won 1st place in his category, 1st place best of show and $150 cash 


congrats to all the winners and hope every one made it home safe


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

just wanted to say thanks to chevitos and san jose finest and the judge from undivided you guys all did a good job and i had a good time i had the little motorcycle once again thanks for throwin a good show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Were all the pics


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man...... I been building bikes for over 10 years.. I competed in the shows up to 2004. I love doing the judgeing!! Bikes are my overal passion..:yes: I had my bikes and showed at 32 LOWRIDER BIKE shows and placed 31 first place with special awards Best of shows with a STREET category bike meaning no bondo on the frame or modifications. With all that......I Understand a few 2 or 3 contestants were not happy with the results but ill say it again and again I know what im doing and you cannot think that all the shows are LOWRIDER MAGAZINE category rulled and followed. If anyone would like to see or read out their score cards I still have them handy and will be happy to go by what you I think you should do to improve it or move up on competition.:thumbsup::yes:


Once again GOOD JOB to Chevitos and San Jose's Finest for putting on a great show and Thanks for letting me be apart of it.......

-Bobby 
shows judge 
:wave:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

We had a great time today at this family event :thumbsup:

My son took 2nd in street trike and my compa took 1st in full 26"


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

That street trike........... F**KING CLEAN... 


DETAIL.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

79cutsupreme said:


> Great show! Im very happy with my result....n so is my lil boy....got his first trophy ever. Thanks again san Jose's finest & Chevitos!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

PICS.........................


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS THAT CAME OUT


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

FEW PIKS I TOOK....


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cALLEY CAT said:


>


 

thx for the pic homie and congrats to your son for the win


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


cALLEY CAT said:


>


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

damn, sorry homies for missing your show. with all this damn rain just forgot bout all the shows this weekend. glad to hear that it was a good turnout and a good show.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx for the pic homie and congrats to your son for the win


ORALE JESS THANKS.... THE SHOW WAS HELLA FUN HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ANGEL N DA HOMIEZ..:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cALLEY CAT said:


> ORALE JESS THANKS.... THE SHOW WAS HELLA FUN HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ANGEL N DA HOMIEZ..:thumbsup:


y si bro pero por huevon I didn't get my chairs down now my ass hurts for sitting on those bleachers :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Two nice street trikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

DVS said:


> Two nice street trikes.:thumbsup:


x2:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

1WIKD79 said:


> THAT NOT FUNNY MY DID'NT GET JUGED.............LMAO..................:roflmao::roflmao:


DONT FEEL LIKE THE LONE RANGER NIETHER DID MY TRUCK


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Chevitos & San Joses Finest Lowrider Bike Show*

On behalf of Chevitos Bike Club I would like to thank everyone who came out to support us with our 1st lowrider bike show, it was a success. I hope everyone enjoyed themself, Im glad the weather worked out for all of us. I want to thank all the vendors who supported us as well, with out you it wouldnt have been possible (Spanky from the Alum Rock Youth Center, Ed from 408 Customz, Juan & Jesus from Last Chance Kustoms, Gustavo from Calderon Tires, Manuel from Garcia's lowrider bike parts, Grande, and Most Envied) I also want to thank 2 Judges Bobby and Juan for great job and the performers (June Bug, Nsanity, A Money, and Aftah Sum) for donating their times to help the next generation out and for putting on a hell of a show :worship:. I also want to thank both car clubs ( San Jose's Finest & Chevitos) for helping out at the event and for supporting us. Most of all I want to thank my wife Veronica for all her hard work and dedication for our Chevitos kids.


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

this are my twins bikes thanks for everyone who made it a great day


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

i cant work the image uploader please help I got the photobuket account then copied the direct link paste it and all i got is the little squares thanks


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

<a href="http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/bluethunder8/?action=view&current=IMG_0788.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/bluethunder8/IMG_0788.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

<a href="http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/bluethunder8/?action=view&current=IMG_0808.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z413/bluethunder8/IMG_0808.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

Tbags49 said:


> On behalf of Chevitos Bike Club I would like to thank everyone who came out to support us with our 1st lowrider bike show, it was a success. I hope everyone enjoyed themself, Im glad the weather worked out for all of us. I want to thank all the vendors who supported us as well, with out you it wouldnt have been possible (Spanky from the Alum Rock Youth Center, Ed from 408 Customz, Juan & Jesus from Last Chance Kustoms, Gustavo from Calderon Tires, Manuel from Garcia's lowrider bike parts, Grande, and Most Envied) I also want to thank the performers (June Bug, Nsanity, A Money, and Aftah Sum) for donating their times to help the next generation out and for putting on a hell of a show :worship:. I also want to thank both car clubs ( San Jose's Finest & Chevitos) for helping out at the event and for supporting us. Most of all I want to thank my wife Veronica for all her hard work and dedication for our Chevitos kids.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

*chd*



EL RAIDER said:


> thx for the pic homie and congrats to your son for the win


 EL RAIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------

